# Acrylic mounting



## writingwithlight (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know where one can get large prints mounted on Acrylic in Vancouver?


----------



## Tony S (Mar 13, 2012)

Vancouver BC or Vancouver Washington?  Those of us between the two need to know.  lol      :greenpbl:


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 13, 2012)

I think if I would have meant WA I would have specified that because 99% don't know there's a Vancouver in WA. 

I meant BC


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 13, 2012)

It's sorta like if I asked where's a good place to buy vodka in Moscow and you ask Moscow Russia or Idaho?


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

Assuming you're in Vancouver, why not just telephone some of the local labs and ask?
If they don't, ask if they know who does.

Print labs in Vancouver - Bing=


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!  That's great help!  I can't believe I didn't think of that instead of using a photography forum. 

They should close down this forum. Anyone who needs info or comments on anything should just phone Nikon or canon or the Sony store. Or adorama. 

Don't you think I've not already called a bunch of labs? 

This forum is a joke


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

No I didn't think you had already called. You didn't say in your OP that you had.

I'm sorry your query did not get answered, but not all questions as specific as yours do. That's a chance you take.

No doubt, we are laughing at the joke, right along with you.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2012)

writingwithlight said:


> I think if I would have meant WA I would have specified that because 99% don't know there's a Vancouver in WA.
> 
> I meant BC



Pro Tip:  Include your location in your visible profile information.  It makes it a lot easier to give advice some times.

Beau Photo.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 13, 2012)

> It's sorta like if I asked where's a good place to buy vodka in Moscow and you ask Moscow Russia or Idaho?​




Any kid gong to Washington State University could tell you where that is.

... lighten up some, it makes taking photos easier.


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 14, 2012)

So........Does anyone know where one can get large prints mounted on Acrylic in Vancouver, British Columbia?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 14, 2012)

writingwithlight said:


> So........Does anyone know where one can get large prints mounted on Acrylic in Vancouver, British Columbia?


Despite your snarky attitude, I did actually answer your question.  How's about actually reading the responses you get to a question?  Hmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 14, 2012)

Technicare Imaging   604.422.8883


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 14, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Despite your snarky attitude, I did actually answer your question.  How's about actually reading the responses you get to a question?  Hmmmmmmmmmm?



I saw you "Beau Photo" sentence but didn't realize that was an answer. I thought that was your signature.


----------



## writingwithlight (Mar 14, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Technicare Imaging   604.422.8883



Thanks Big Mike!!!


----------

